# Outlook Calendar showing unread items



## libraryteri (Jul 14, 2008)

On the folder list in my Outlook the Calendar file is in bold font and shows a number of unread items in parentheses. I have tried everything to get it back to normal to no avail.

I right-clicked "Calendar" and selected "mark all as read" and nothing happened.

I searched for all unread items in the entire mailbox and none came up.

Please help, this is extremely annoying.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 

Try doing a CTRL+A while in the calendar folder and then marking them as read. Which version of MS Outlook are you using?


----------



## libraryteri (Jul 14, 2008)

Outlook 2003.

While in the calendar folder I did CTRL + A and nothing happened.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Try changing your view to "Active Appointments" and then do it again. Also what view are you in at the moment?


----------



## libraryteri (Jul 14, 2008)

right now I'm in Day/Week/Month view -- I switched view to active appointments and then back again. Still nothing. I'll keep trying other things, too. I was just wondering if this has happened to anyone else and what they did to fix it.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

What I meant for you to do is to try switching to Active Appointments and do the CTRL+A for select all and mark them as read.


----------



## libraryteri (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, I see what you mean. Okay, I changed the view to Active Appointments, clicked CTRL + A, which highlighted everything, then selected, mark all as read. Didn't fix the problem, but interestingly enough, when I selected mark all as unread, the number in parenthesis went to 165, then when I clicked again on "mark all as read" the number went back down to 3 (which is what it was in the first place). To see what the pop-up window would say, I selected all items and hit "delete" and the window said "Do you want to delete all 162 items?" which means that my actual calendar really does have only 162 items, and the three "ghost" items marked as new are not in my calendar.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Have you tried creating a new Outlook profile and seen if that fixed it?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *libraryteri*

Try viewing the calendar using the *By Category* view. Look in the lower left of the status bar, it should show the number of items without a filter applied. 
Then try the Ctrl + A to select all, or scroll the page to see the items in bold.


----------



## libraryteri (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks, I switched the view to "by category" and the number of items shown on the lower left was 335. When I mark all as unread, the number in parentheses next to Calendar is 338. When I mark all as read, the number in parentheses goes back to 3. There are no bold items in the list at all. So, I still say those three items are not in my calendar. It has to be a glitch. There are no unread items in any of my outlook folders. I have done the advanced search on every folder and done the "by category" view on every folder. No bold items. One question I have is, even when I do enter new calendar items, the number in parentheses doesn't go up. In fact, after years of using Outlook, I've never seen a number next to Calendar indicating unread items, before. How did the number get there in the first place?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Try copying your outlook profile. If that does not work then try creating a new one. Do you know how to work with your profiles?


----------



## libraryteri (Jul 14, 2008)

No, I don't know how to work with profiles. Is it something that can be done on my computer at work?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Maybe I do not know the restrictions on your PC. Right-click your Outlook icon and select properties. Click on "Show Profiles" and try doing what I said before.


----------



## libraryteri (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for giving me so much advice. I successfully copied my profile but unfortunately, the 3 unread calendar items came with it. I really do appreciate all the suggestions, though. Got any more?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Make a new profile instead then. When you go into profiles you can create a new one instead.


----------

